# Anyone have experience of One-rip 200?



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

As title suggests, has anyone used this, what were the experiences?


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

i could be wrong bro but im sure this is a natural supplement

you would have better chance in the supps forum


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Isn't it Tren A, Prop & Mast?


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

funny name for a steroid brand or kind

new one on me


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

made by prochem isnt it mate?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> made by prochem isnt it mate?


Was mate.dont think PC are doing anything now.

Very good stuff though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh its by prochem its 200mg per ml and its a mix of prop/tren and mast.

i have 3 bottles put aside for when i decide to compete


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

one rip. very good. makes you want to shag everything in sight tho! Got good clean gains of it.

Haz


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

is this stuff easy to get hold of? just had a word with a mate of mine and he's never heard of it


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

its by pro chem labs. Only popped up on my radar last year. but there seems to be plenty of it about.

Haz


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> Was mate.dont think PC are doing anything now.
> 
> Very good stuff though.


have they stopped producing then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pea head said:


> Was mate.dont think PC are doing anything now.
> 
> Very good stuff though.


yes they are still in business they had a break at crimbo but are back now...

it is a very good product for before a show containing

Tren Ace

Prop

Masteron

1ml EOD is a good dose


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

im gonna have to try n get some of that


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

I was gonna try it as a mate suggested that it would give me a boost in fat loss, 1ml E3D what are ppl's thoughts??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no steroid will drop fat off you it will increase hard ness in the muscle if you are at a low enough percentage to see the difference


----------



## dave24 (Mar 1, 2009)

British anabolic labs are doing a one rip 200. Don't know if this is a copy or new name for pro chem?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i know prochem do one,,i remember diamond pharma done one aswell


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes they are still in business they had a break at crimbo but are back now...
> 
> it is a very good product for before a show containing
> 
> ...


What proportions, do you know Paul?

Does it cause the cough at all?


----------



## dave24 (Mar 1, 2009)

70mg test prop 65mg tren ace 65mg masteron.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dave24 said:


> 70mg test prop 65mg tren ace 65mg masteron.


Thanks Dave. :thumbup1:

Any experience to share? Cough?


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Patrick are you more likely to get a cough from ace to enan?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> Patrick are you more likely to get a cough from ace to enan?


Hi! BS 

Tren ace is the only tren ester that gives the cough AFIK.

Anyone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i experianced no cough on the product PD


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

How was the pain from the product, any sting from the prop? How bad?


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

No pain at all from any of the pro chem range, all pain free even there test400!!

Not sure why but can anyone explain how they can do this and if so why doesn`t all UG labs do it?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their test400 is the only1 i have used/heard of that is pin free and im annoyed as i cnt get it any more. Redmanposted before its somehing to do with the oil and ph of the mixture or something try having a search mate.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

would you run this on its own before comp at 1ml EOD? as im 7 weeks out and im thikng of having a pop at this stuff too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shot EOD 4-6 weeks out from a show


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 37914


:thumb:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

had a mate on this stuff who did get the cough after about a week, bad anxiety as well but everyone is different


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

pscarb would it been run on its own or with other things?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this depends on experiance mate....for most on its own as it contains Prop/Tren and Masteron but you might want to add a few orals like Winny


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

ok great thanks


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

with the one rip....would 1ml eod be enough of this stuff for the last 6 weeks of prep?

Seems as if it has a few thing in it but not a lot of each really?

ANyone know what the pip is like from it as i suffer bad ( like most i suppose) from prop and the likes


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Team1 said:


> with the one rip....would 1ml eod be enough of this stuff for the last 6 weeks of prep?
> 
> Seems as if it has a few thing in it but not a lot of each really?
> 
> ANyone know what the pip is like from it as i suffer bad ( like most i suppose) from prop and the likes


im running 2ml eod and no pip


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

My source believes the price of the raw materials and the price of the product don't add up to it truely being what it says on the tin. He's ran it and have compared it to blending himself and doesn't believe it. On the other hand, another source is running it atm and loving it so who to believe


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Team1 said:


> with the one rip....would 1ml eod be enough of this stuff for the last 6 weeks of prep?


I'll be running 1ml EOD, so hope it works 

Haven't used yet but looking forward to it


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

im currently using the mazatek one rip and im doing 1ml eod it aint bad really will see what results are like in a couple of weeks


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive been running a similar product for the last 6 weeks while dieting, by EUL, called Ultracut 150.

Although my weight is down considerably my strength is certainly not and infact on some lifts its steadily increasing.

The pip is only mild but the cough is probably the worst ive experienced. I can feel my throat starting to contract from just the smell of the oil.

That aside, the product is excellent.


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

ive never had the cough lol not looking forward to it tho the pip isnt that bad just feel like ive been punched in da **** for a day or so haha


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

This this post is worth a bump

anyone had further results/ant progress pics from this stuff?

im on anavar at the moment but thinking about adding this in for a 40 day cycle!!


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

heard good reviews on the lixus rip mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If you get a lot of PIP then get some EO to cut it, painless with that stuff!

I was running 1.5ml EOD for the 4 weeks pre comp with 100mg winny, worked well!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just finished a cycle of PC 1-rip, 3ml EOD with 100mg PC Var too. Lovely stuff, end results were excellent considering i didnt do any cardio lol

nice smooth med too. Got tren cough afew times, but other than that it was smooth sailing.


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

Fukin hell Clubber, every board i see you are pushing pro chem and dissing other labs, try being a bit more subtle in future yeah.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

J.E said:


> Fukin hell Clubber, every board i see you are pushing pro chem and dissing other labs, try being a bit more subtle in future yeah.


lol, i dont push anything mate. Infact thats the 1st time ive used any PC items.

tbh i use a wide range of UGL and Pharma grade meds, i just pick the best meds out from each lab and use it. :beer:


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

my bad mate.

It just seems like you diss labs quite a bit but im probably just being sinical.

And btw i have nothing against PC, infact from what ive heard its one of the best ugl labs out there at the moment.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks for replies

its the first time iv done an injectable cycle, im on 50mg VAR ED at the mo, gonna do 1ml EOD of one rip for 40 days and see what im like the other side 

first time injecting so my friend is going to help me plus im researching a lot online, any guides/tutorials anyone can share with me would be really welcomed!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pro-chem are a spent force imo,better ugls around now,i got a

draw full of one rip,fvkin rubish,totaly underdosed at best.


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

Mal thats UKM suicide mate.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> thanks for replies
> 
> its the first time iv done an injectable cycle, im on 50mg VAR ED at the mo, gonna do 1ml EOD of one rip for 40 days and see what im like the other side
> 
> first time injecting so my friend is going to help me plus im researching a lot online, any guides/tutorials anyone can share with me would be really welcomed!


personally wouldnt jump in at the deep end for a first injectable cycle with that cycle

if you dont get on with this cycle you wont know which meds effect you in a partic way - if you get gyno from that cycle which med would you cut out for example? Or what med would you introduce to stop it?

Test prop with the var should be enough being a first cycle - or if its first time jabbing get on a longer test ester like cyp

all the best either way chap


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have done the procem but only finished off with it so couldn't truely comment, but have used the lixus stuff to good effect, I did 1ml every day.....


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

freddee said:


> I have done the procem but only finished off with it so couldn't truely comment, but have used the lixus stuff to good effect, I did 1ml every day.....


was that Lixus rip blend 225?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

one rip with var is a bit strong for a 1st cycle tbh mate, you would be better off using prop with var as said above


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

haha mmmmmmmmmmmmm im feeling a distinct opinion i need to calm my passions and rethink!!! is there increased chance of gyno if i go too much too soon?


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

wouldnt say for definate - but if you do get it what will you stop taking next cycle? could be the test or the tren - you'd never know unless you run a cycle with both individually?

you'd grow well off test only for a first cycle with the addition of var (or test, if your running var anyway) will be good for you mate.

I wouldnt bother with running the mix yet as some find sides on tren quite severe

God help it, you might find the strain too much and give up on all meds after using tren! lol

Id drop the idea of doing 40 days - unless you wanna jab far more frequently.

Cyp/enth would be more suited - get away with 1 jab a week too if you're not too familar/happy with doing 3/4 jabs a week


----------



## britishlad (May 4, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am currently in 4th week of Bio-Chem One Rip Cycle with experience of 2 Deca/Test Cycles behind me. (Still fairly new at it all)

As a steroid stack One Rip is absloutely kick ass and the gains are unbelievable, its really, really works, however my sides are getting so bad im thinking of stopping.

Summary: Diet is high protein low carb, low fat. Using Elite from Dymatise 3 shakes a day, loads of fruit during the day, 3+ litres of water a day and lean chicken or tuna in the evening. (No Biscuits/Chocolate or Crap)

Excercise: 5 mile run every three days, doing weights in home gym every other evening, standard bench press, loads of abs work, not pushing things hard just taking it lightly.

2mg One Rip every 3 days (Pump), 50mg Winstrol (Oral) Daily.

Gains are immediate but stick site hurts like a mofo, however on week 3 when I pumped 2mg I got herrendous Tren Cough immediately after pumping the 2mg which shook me up.

On the 4th occasion I got tren cough again then became very anxious and paranoid. The anxiety lasts a few hours to the point where I had to walk it off to get my head together. sweaty palms, cold sweats...

4/5 Weeks into the cycle again gains are unbelivable but sleep is disturbed and having flu like symptoms... not good. The stick sites have lumps under the skin which take ages to break down.

Im thinking that I either have to try and reduce it to 1mg every other day or stop completely as the panic feeling and the Tren cough is not fun, on the other hand I never looked better. lol

The sides im having may be my state of mind and so I dont want to put people off, just emparting my own experience. (Sides are far worse if you jab first thing in the morning)

Ill try and post a pic of the One Rip I have tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Dave87 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll second that, i was like a dog on heat.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone had any good experiences with one rip?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't really compare the onerip blends as Ive only tried pro chem which im on week 3 at the moment. I don't feel alot of anything really, maybe underdosed but as i said i dont really know because i cant compare. if i was going to try this blend id try the lixus blend firstly because i have heard good results from that.

i have lost as good bit of fat but cannot tell if its the onerip because im on 100mg of var ed and 120mcg of clen aand 100mcg of t3. im on my 2 weeks OFF the clen if you know what i mean and i feel a difference. so personally id say its the clen thats loosing me most of the fat. as well i dont feel alot of strength gain either. I'm injecting 1.5ml mon wed and friday. Maybe i need more juice because im in between 15 and 16stone and 6ft 2 and around 15% bf.

hope this helps


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

started a 2010 batch of PC onerip prop and the pip is unbearable! my legs have actually given way a few times, im still using it but hoping someone has had this too? does it calm down?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Used 2year ago with good results at 1ml eod, wouldnt touch it now with the rep prochem have got, leg would probly fall off


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm on it, ruff pip but I've had worse, stick to glutes and you'll be ok


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> Yeah I'm on it, ruff pip but I've had worse, stick to glutes and you'll be ok


is that pro chem? does the pip slightly improve as walking fast is so hard haha


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Just seen how old this was.


----------



## JayButler (Jan 19, 2012)

i had extreme pip from it, done it in my leg and couldnt walk for a week n half lolol


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

JayButler said:


> i had extreme pip from it, done it in my leg and couldnt walk for a week n half lolol


this is exactly what im getting, did you stick at it? i was told the muscles you jab get used to it? starting to freak me out how bad it is, ive had bad pip but not to the extent of having to walk donwstairs clutching everything, im just dreading work as i have to climb haha


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Well reading this is making me rethink my cycle. I knew it had a bit of a bite but don't want it to effect work or gym.

Anything out here by a different lab that is just as good without the pip?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Well reading this is making me rethink my cycle. I knew it had a bit of a bite but don't want it to effect work or gym.
> 
> Anything out here by a different lab that is just as good without the pip?


true but now i have effin 40ml to go through, i was told PC was quite smooth and theyre new batch has 'ph blend pip free' on the bottle, liars i tell ya!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

i think with prochem these days you could jab any of there blends and there is a chance you will get bad pip, just poor quality control


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> i think with prochem these days you could jab any of there blends and there is a chance you will get bad pip, just poor quality control


i heard the 2012 batch is ****e but this is 2010 unless its been labelled wrong, i just hope it subsides, im also getting flu like symptoms, headaches and achey muscles, but it should wear off after the first week i was told?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> i heard the 2012 batch is ****e but this is 2010 unless its been labelled wrong, i just hope it subsides, im also getting flu like symptoms, headaches and achey muscles, but it should wear off after the first week i was told?


going off prochems track record, could be test flu, or could be hiv haha i joke


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I got no pain off PC prop jabbing delts but quads were insanely painful. Walking downstairs scratching at the walls to balance myself and taking about 3 minutes to lower myself into a seat/onto the sh1tter


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah mines 2010 good stuff but yeh its not that bad stop being so soft you nansys lol like i said stick to glutes i did a quad few days ago and im using the banister trick to walk down the stairs to lol, glutes with a hot bath massage the area in the bath and send me a pic for the wasnk bank, joke NO ****!


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I got no pain off PC prop jabbing delts but quads were insanely painful. Walking downstairs scratching at the walls to balance myself and taking about 3 minutes to lower myself into a seat/onto the sh1tter


exactly what im like mate, im on a 40 day cycle at 2ml eod, not looking forward, i usually jab traps, glutes and quads, if the pain is like this in all of them i dont know what the frick to do haha, test flu does sound very similar to what im getting, but ive read somewhere that tren causes this usually


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> exactly what im like mate, im on a 40 day cycle at 2ml eod, not looking forward, i usually jab traps, glutes and quads, if the pain is like this in all of them i dont know what the frick to do haha, test flu does sound very similar to what im getting, but ive read somewhere that tren causes this usually


any gear can cause an imbalance of hormones and test flu syptoms it does usually pass in 1-3 weeks but 2ml eod must be pain as **** so good luck with that lol


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> any gear can cause an imbalance of hormones and test flu syptoms it does usually pass in 1-3 weeks but 2ml eod must be pain as **** so good luck with that lol


Well I was originally on pharma test e at 2ml every 5 days and did that for 6 weeks then started this on Tuesday, I'm more concerned about the pip, I was told 2ml eod was a good amount? Maybe I'll drop it to one?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

anybody? no? thrush?!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Dude, if you want the gains the deal with the pip, you started a test e course and went from 500mg to 750mg to a gram then switched to one rip mid cycle, just man up and stick at it, it's been fours days!

The pip is probably particualy rough because you have only jabbed like 12 times total!

Calm down.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

no 2ml is to much i think personally you get fine gains 1ml eod im on and gaining fine, why the switch mid cycle tho? wouldve just stuck it out with the test e personally


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

1ml eod is like 300mg test a week, you could go 1ml ed I geuss


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yeh you could but i honestly couldnt see anymore gains coming from it then 1ml eod and it is very painfull hence 1ml eod is enought to keep training and keep pining and seeing results


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

You can't see any more gains coming from a dose of 1400mg a week total vs 700mg a week total?!

Can you expand on that?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Didn't think so.


----------

